# RME Babyface REW problem



## Bebbson (Dec 9, 2011)

I am calibrating my soundcard with REW and all my calibrations are heavily distorted and unusable. I have been using the tutorial and it looks to me that I am having some feedback problems but I have no ide how to solve them. I cant seem to finde anything that resembles input monitoring but I am 90% sure that, that is the problem.

I found one post on the interweb where some had used a Babyface to do some measurements so it must be possible, wich I can't ironically not post since this is my first post.

I am all out of ideas, can some one help me? :huh:


----------



## Bebbson (Dec 9, 2011)

Never mind, I realized that it was on PC not on a Mac.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Bebbson said:


> I am all out of ideas, can some one help me? :huh:
> 
> *Never mind,* I realized that it was on PC not on a Mac.



Okay , but *Exactly What, should we ignore ??? *

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

There are many ways to fail at getting REWs test signal , out of & then back into REW , when using the following virtual mixer . 










> That is RMEs' "TotalMix Fx" virtual mixer ( which is part of your soundcards, driver software ).
> You are sending REWs' ( input & output ) signals through it ( like it or not ) .

> You'll need to familiarize yourself with how the signal routing works with _your_ virtual mixer ( ie; TotalMix FX ) if you hope to ever use REW & keep it's signals "Pure" .

>  *BabyFace User Manual* 

> Once educated, you can then eliminate the feedback loop which ( you believe ) you've created ( & get on with calibrating the soundcard for REW ) .

> If you are currently running this soundcard on a Mac / good luck ( with that ), because it's not likely ever going to work properly with REW . :rolleyesno:

> If you are on a Mac, you'll need a simple 2-chnl ( no more than 2 ), USB based soundcard with mic pre-amps ( & 48V power for the typical test mic ) .

<> :sn:


----------



## Bebbson (Dec 9, 2011)

EarlK said:


> Okay , but *Exactly What, should we ignore ??? *
> 
> :sn:



of course I forgot to mention that. What I was going to say was: I realized that the other guys was using a PC and I am using a Mac so that explains why he can measure his sound card and I can't.


----------



## Bebbson (Dec 9, 2011)

EarlK said:


> > If you are currently running this soundcard on a Mac / good luck ( with that ), because it's not likely ever going to work properly with REW . :rolleyesno:
> 
> > If you are on a Mac, you'll need a simple 2-chnl ( no more than 2 ), USB based soundcard with mic pre-amps ( & 48V power for the typical test mic ) .
> 
> <> :sn:


I am guessing that last sentence was supposed to be the PC version not the Mac?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I am guessing that last sentence was supposed to be the PC version not the Mac?



No, I meant what I wrote .


:sn:


----------

